# Dahlia - Boer Doe - Due 3/5



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Yay! I finally feel like I can make a waiting thread for Dahlia. She is 94%. We bought her when she was 6 months old (with her mom and aunt). Her first kidding (almost two years ago!) was both of our first kiddings, so that was special to share with her. She had twins her first time around (we have her daughter from that kidding and she is due with her first kid(s) in April!!). Last year she had a single buckling. As you can see from the pictures, I think she might be making up for having a single last year, though, LOL!! Her mom had quads last year, so any number is possible, I guess. :lol: I'm thinking triplets, at this point. She started building a noticeable (tiny) udder at day 65, which is pretty crazy.

These first two pictures are of her right before going in with the buck (as you can see, she has a naturally "active" rumen  ).



















Here she is last week:

I think she's already tired of me following her around and taking pictures and exclaiming over her belly size! :lol:










Sweet girl









Cud is good









Taken today (only 8 weeks to go! :wahoo. That's her April 2013 daughter peeking in the door, too (she'll get her own waiting thread eventually).



























Here's a little comparison picture I did a while ago that I shared on our FB page (as you can see she's grown quite a bit--and she still has 8 WEEKS!!!).









Here's the buck she's bred to:








http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's exciting! Can't wait to see what she's got.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow, she is getting big! I saw that comparison chart on your FB, and I thought "woah". And she looks great. She reminds me of our 3 foundation does... Seriously, the face just screams Sable (our goat, not the breed lol). I have been wrong before, but I do believe she'll give you twins. Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The wait is so long, can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Dahlia's due in only 5 weeks from tomorrow!! :dance: She's still getting around really well and doesn't seem to be TOO uncomfortable, so maybe you're right, County Line Acres! Twins would be just fine with me!  She's such a great Mama! Can't WAIT to see what she (and all the others!) are hiding! 


























http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's soooo big!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She looks big! Hopefully she stays comfortable for a bit longer! I always feel sorry for them in the last couple of weeks when those babies starting putting on weight!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow are u sure she not due feb instead of March ...wow


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She's way bigger than my doe that's due in 2 weeks!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is huge.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's a big girl!


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Dahlia has about 4 weeks left to go! I measured her belly and it's 58" around!  I also felt baby(ies) in there a couple of times! She's still getting around well, so far. She definitely waddles a little though. :laugh:


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

I think Dahlia grew overnight! I swear she's even bigger!  She was quite uncomfy this AM at morning chores (lots of groaning and waddling). She tried to itch her back/butt/thigh and she could NOT reach, (laughing AND hugging her in sympathy) so I itched it for her, poor dear.  Only about 3 weeks left for her!! YESSSS! Guess it's time to start thinking about getting my kit together! :leap: I'll try to get some updated pictures tomorrow!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

She is adorable! I can't wait until she kids!  Speaking of measuring bellies, our doe Lusie measured 66" around and is due next week. I feel pity for how much these does have to carry!


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Pictures! Taken today! We're loving this sun before the temperatures fall again. :snowbounce: It's supposed to be a high of 3 (F) on Sunday. Low temps will be in the -10 to -15. :GAAH: Is it Spring yet?!?!?! I REALLY hope that it's going to warm up in the next 3 weeks ray: (Dahlia's due 3 weeks from tomorrow!).










She's deep AND wide 



















"MORE pictures, Mom?!?"










Here's Dahlia and her daughter, Zipporah (who was the very first goat born here). Zip is due with her first kid(s) 4/15!








http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Well! Dahlia is due in 15 days! Yikes! It is still COLD and snowy here! I'm guessing it was around -20 (F) last night! I REALLY hope it starts to warm up SOON! I'm very thankful we have a snug little barn and Premier heat lamps and kid sweaters (and a sleeping bag for ME while she's laboring, lol!). Last year, she labored ALL night and finally kidded at 7AM. Ugh. It was cold last year, too, but not as cold as this year has been!

I need to get my kit restocked (not much to do really, other than putting towels in and rechecking everything) and pre-make her herbal "Mama Jar", which is a canning jar with a mixture of herbs that I'll pour boiling water into when she's in labor and after she kids she'll get that tea in some warm molasses water. I also should probably make a couple more sweaters just in case she has more than two kids! I'm still guessing either good sized twins or smaller triplets. Guess we'll find out in 10-20 days! :dance: She waddles QUITE a lot when she walks and lots of groaning now, poor girl, but she's in good spirits! She really seems to love being a mom, though I think she prefers her kids on the OUTSIDE. Haha!

Here's a couple pictures from last night:



















Here's a couple from this morning; we're all really enjoying the sun, even if it is cold! :sun: She was itching on the gate post--lots of groaning was involved. :laugh:

















http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

I got a video of her waddle (sorry I can't figure out how to insert the video directly into the post):






13 days to her 150 (so 8-18 days!!).


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Tomorrow is Dahlia's Day 145!!!! :leap: arty: :dance: :thumb: :dancedgi: :fireworks: :wahoo: :stars: :woohoo: We made it! 

She's doing really well, though she is definitely uncomfortable! She is so big! Lots of groaning and good-natured complaining. I got my kidding kit all packed up and ready. I also made a warming barrel today, too and cut the sleeves off an old fleece sweat shirt for more sweaters if needed. WE ARE READY!!!

Her ligaments are softening and udder is a tiny bit fuller. She tends to fill about 24 hours or so before kidding and has fairly long labors (so lots of warning). Last year my sister and I stayed up all night (dozing on and off) in the barn with her waiting for her to kid, she finally kidded about 7am (on Day 147). Hopefully, she'll be a little kinder to us this year and kid during the day! I actually hope she holds onto them at least Sunday, as tomorrow night is HOPEFULLY, the last COLD night at 4 degrees Fahrenheit (tonight is supposed to be -10, which actually equals -20 as we live in a little cold spot! So tomorrow night would probably be -10ish). It's also supposed to snow Sunday, Monday AND Tuesday and warm up to 40s on Wednesday and turn to rain! Thursday (her 150) is the Full Moon so WHO knows! 

All these pictures were taken on Wednesday, I'll try to get updated pictures tomorrow!










Itching on the same post again!










Soldiering on!










Looking at these pictures, her udder has definitely filled more since Wednesday! :leap:










I'm going to guess that she has triplets: 2 bucks and a doe; all traditional (but if one is a paint it'll be a buck, LOL!).http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's so huge!! Can't wait to see those beautiful babies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Poor mama is so big! 5 days to go! Can't wait to see what she has!!


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Dahlia's on Day 147 now and I'm going to *GUESS* that she'll kid tomorrow (you know how they LOVE to fool us! :laugh: :wallbang. Her udder is filling nicely and her ligaments get harder and harder to find! 

Here are some pictures from today:




























And one from Sunday:










I'm so excited for our first kids of the year! :wahoo:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So exciting! :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see what she is hiding in there! Keep us updated!


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Dahlia's in the kidding pen!! She pretty much asked to go in. She was being VERY grumpy with her 2012 daughter, Zipporah and I asked her if she wanted to go in the pen and she headed over to the gate. Too cute.

No definite/consistent contractions yet, but hopefully soonish (she's a slow goer). Right now she's happily munching hay. Her ligaments have been gone since 3:30AM and her udder is strutted and her voice is that very soft and sweet and she is starting to get that dazed/far-off/soft look in her eyes. :fireworks: :wahoo:

I *really* hope she doesn't labor all night and kid in the morning tomorrow like she did last year. Ugh. :brickwall::hair::hammer:ray::GAAH::coffee2:

But if she does, she does! Not much I can do about it! 

Babies have dropped, too:


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Traditional twin girls!  Such cuties! :clap: Emma has a little red hock. We named the other one Belle (in honor of the TV show Once Upon A Time coming out with new episodes).

I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see them


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! That's awesome!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome!! Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

